# Weatherstripping Preserving



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

That is the stuff I have used before. Just rub it on the weather stripping until it is coated evenly. You don't want to put it on too thick and leave it. The idea is to wipe down the rubber with it and wipe off and extra globs. You can get Dielectric grease from a parts store too. Might be cheaper and will do the same thing.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

For many years I've used silicone spray like this Permatex 80070 Silicone Spray Lubricant, 10.25 oz. net Aerosol Can : Amazon.com : Automotive with good results. Spray on a paper towel, wipe the weatherstrip, done.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It keeps the seal from freezing to the door frame during the winter, among other things. 

100% silicone dielectric tuneup grease will do the same thing. A 5 oz. tube will be a lifetime supply for door seals and spark plugs on several vehicles.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

3D Trim Protectant > *

Car Trim, Bumper, Rubber Molding Protectant/Restorer - Trim Care 16oz


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Rubber compounds tend to oxidize,function of silicone is to provide a barrier. Even products like that new Turtle Wax Ice provide that seal and tend to last longer.

One thing I always liked about domestically made vehicles, hope the Cruze is the same thing, America has the best rubber. Japanese and German rubber sucks. Far more concerned about the sheet metal rusting out with all this damned road salt, then the rubber. Especially on the rocker panels on these unibody cars, still my major reason for junking cars that other wise run well. 

Visiting countries like Venezuela or Colombia is like going to an antique car show for me, except all these are daily drivers. 

If living in Arizona, UV radiation will be your key problem with your rubber and interior, just have to park those in the shade if you can find any.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been using Fabriglide #314 silicon spray for years.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had to replace all the weather stripping in my beloved 88 Supra after about three years, found a Made in the USA brand, so far, holding up very well after 22 years. Especially that stuff on the removable roof. How many people keep a vehicle this long?

Could also mention the tires.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Some people go to great lengths to preserve what they have , by using a lubricant on the weather stripping we are 
preserving the integrity of the fitment and ability of said weather stripping to seal the doors and windows .this is another good question .Every year I prepare my vehichle for the winters of chicago .using these products is prudent.
?
..
sent from my thing a ma gig


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The idea would be to "rub it in" to the rubber seals without leaving any transferable residue. I would wipe the seals down with a damp cloth first to get any dirt or other impurities off, wait for the seal to dry completely, then go ahead with the Die-E lube. A small amount should do the door seals on the whole car, it shouldn't take much.

Most door seals have an anti squeak and itch coating applied to them. These coatings make cleaning the seals very easy, but like anything the coatings will wear out over time. This will be accelerated in extreme climates, and areas of high sun exposure and dust/dirt contaminants. If the coating wears through it will commonly result in material transfer where the seal rubber starts to leave a mark on the closing surface. In this case, Die-E lube can be of great benefit.

Do not coat flocked seals (the ones that are fuzzy, like velour), like the seals running along the very top edge of the doors. For those, just carefully wipe with a damp cloth until clean.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

bryanakron40 said:


> That is the stuff I have used before. Just rub it on the weather stripping until it is coated evenly. You don't want to put it on too thick and leave it. The idea is to wipe down the rubber with it and wipe off and extra globs. You can get Dielectric grease from a parts store too. Might be cheaper and will do the same thing.


So would i basically just apply a thin even coat on the weatherstripping and leave it? Or would i wipe it off almost immediately after waitin a few minutes, or whats a good way to do this? Would my dealer do it you think if i didnt want to mess with it myself?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would put it on, wait a few minutes to give it a chance to soak in, and then wipe off any excess.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

*3634770 - I have used that part number. I put it on every other year. seems to really rejuvenate the weatherstripping. It isn't cheap though but I will get probably get three to four applications out of it.

*
View attachment 10945




That is what my owners manual says to use.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay cool. Thanks obermd =]. I never even knew this until i read my whole owners manual lol. Then i was like..."whaaaat???! I didnt know that."


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> *3634770 - I have used that part number. I put it on every other year. seems to really rejuvenate the weatherstripping. It isn't cheap though but I will get probably get three to four applications out of it.
> 
> *
> View attachment 10945
> ...


Is this the stuff that is like 60 or so dollars? i know there is something that GM made thats a silicone degrease but not sure if this was it or not. The stuff i have in my picture was only 10.00.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> So would i basically just apply a thin even coat on the weatherstripping and leave it? Or would i wipe it off almost immediately after waitin a few minutes, or whats a good way to do this? Would my dealer do it you think if i didnt want to mess with it myself?


See below....Exactly what I would do.



obermd said:


> I would put it on, wait a few minutes to give it a chance to soak in, and then wipe off any excess.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have never had to replace any door seals/weatherstrips on any car in 30 years and I am in the rustbelt. Just keep it clean and you will be fine. Plus, you won't have the car long enough to worry about it. If you have cheap rubber parts to begin with that do not have enough UV resistant materials to begin with nothing will prevent degredation. Like someone else said, do it for looks and to keep the rubber from freezing to the car in the winter. If you wan't to use something that really works, use 303 aerospace protectant.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Look up Gummi Pflege on Amazon. It is also a rubber weatherstripping conditioner. I've used cheap silicon dialectric grease and the gummiplege and they both work. The silicone gets rid of rubber squeaks. Here's a link to the stuff on Amazon but you can look it up yourself if the link doesn't work.

einszett 914806 'Gummi Pflege Stift' Rubber Care Stick - 3.4 fl. oz : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## cameron (May 21, 2014)

*rubber trim around windshield/also on roof along sides*

Hello everyone,

Curious whats best for windshield trim and roof trim (rubber I believe). It looks like I have some oxidation circles after 2 years. Thanks in advance


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

303 protectant !! Look it up all the bmw guys swear by it. It made mine look brand new and its commonly used on boats who endure alot harsher weather than our cars do ! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Spraying on silicone is fine for those rubber suspension bushings that also should be done each oil change.

Weather strips? Spray that on a rag, then wipe it on, not quite so messy.


----------



## cameron (May 21, 2014)

thanks guys for the directions!


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for reminding me about the weatherstrip treatment. Today I super glued both passenger door front weather seals back in place. They were sliding off of their guide. Seems to be holding. rock n' roll.


----------

